# World WarCraft



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

So I bought my first copy of World WarCraft and everything went ok for downloading the game which was pretty fast....

Next, I must download the Blizzard programm to get it to work and I'm getting pretty pissed off now because its like there is 10000000 updates to download 

The first download was 1 full hour to download, the next 7 where about 15 mn each and now I'm getting very mad because the new download says 10 hours?!?!?!?!?

WTF? Did anybody experienced this?

I have one of the most powerfull computers on the market and a high speed connexion so it can only be a real download but I dont want to be waiting 10 hours in order to play a game 

15mn now, I'm at 2% lol ??!??!?

HELP!

You have to actually see this in order to believe it!


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 3, 2009)

3.27GB down?


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 3, 2009)

I remember one update was quite long, left it downloading over night.
Say goodbye too all you know dear =)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 3, 2009)

Its a fucking ridiculous amount - I had to do a clean install a while back and man, you forget how many patches and fixes there have been....not to mention if you get heavily into UI's and addons!

Advice is simply to find a mirror site because the Blizzard Downloader is notoriously slow. Check out Wowwiki for a decent listing.....and man, have you opened a can of worms.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

Well I'm in secondlife in the evening after work sometimes, not that much anymore...

But its very heavy and takes only 5 mn to download on my computer, so I'm really like wondering what the fuck is going on....

Na I'm not going to let my computer run all day to download that stuff lol, I better forget about it 

Only because I've seen it on South Park lol

I tought I was insane so I took the pic to show you lol


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been going through the exact same thing. 

5.5 Gigs...


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh man, I've never played it, but I hear it has powers that can destroy you! 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm amazed, this game goes against any marketing rule I have ever learned or teached...

I'm going to give the copy to a friend, I dont have time to waist on that type of thing, better laugh about it i think 

Oh and they got my credit card information before to let me download that stuff.... (obvioussly)

Now I must cancel my account lol

I only have one thing to say.....

*OBLIVION the elder scrolls WILL ALWAYS RULE!*


----------



## sami (Mar 3, 2009)

10 years later

hufs: oh yeah! I need to make a guitar for someone... wait, i'm almost at level 9001!


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

sami said:


> 10 years later
> 
> hufs: oh yeah! I need to make a guitar for someone... wait, i'm almost at level 9001!



I bought it because I was laughing my ass off when I saw on TV the south park cartoon.... 

I wonder how many other players bought it and are not waiting 10 hours behind their computer LMAO



I like the part on this picture ''no problem detected'' because I have detected a big problem lol


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I bought it because I was laughing my ass off when I saw on TV the south park cartoon....



Lol that episode is awesome


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 3, 2009)

Its a massive, massive pain in the arse - my advice is definately to steer clear unless you really want hours of your life to vanish. I've played two toons to 80, three to 70 and a handful more to 60 so I definately know what I'm talking about here when I say: 

GUITARS AND TOBLERONE > WORLD OF WARCRAFT


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 3, 2009)

Considering the massive amount of stuff you're downloading, the times don't seem all that bad.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 3, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Its a massive, massive pain in the arse - my advice is definately to steer clear unless you really want hours of your life to vanish. I've played two toons to 80, three to 70 and a handful more to 60 so I definately know what I'm talking about here when I say:
> 
> GUITARS AND TOBLERONE > WORLD OF WARCRAFT



 i actually realised that when the first download had finished


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 3, 2009)

Well...if you're a dead serious game junky (and I was for a while) it can be a fun game....you get to meet (if you're lucky) some cool people and you get to have a lot of laughs....but.....

Its more fun to ACTUALLY meet people, do something constructive with your life rather than dealing with politics, QQ'ers, rants about Blizzard sucking ass, and all that shit. Now, If I had known that three years ago its possible I wouldn't be in the shit state I am today.

So yeah, good for you - keep playing Oblivion and making works of art instead


----------



## ugmung (Mar 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I'm amazed, this game goes against any marketing rule I have ever learned or teached...
> 
> I'm going to give the copy to a friend, I dont have time to waist on that type of thing, better laugh about it i think
> 
> ...



i gotta say...Morrowind was much better.  that will forever be my favorite game evar.

but yeah, that's Blizzard for you.  updates for Warcraft III are never that long, but i'm impaitient.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 3, 2009)

i'll stick with games that have endings, i like playing guitar to much to lose my life to that BS


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 3, 2009)

it took me 2 hours to download all 3 including newest patches.
Took about 1 second to uninstall.


----------



## sami (Mar 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I like the part on this picture ''no problem detected'' because I have detected a big problem lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 3, 2009)

Title correction: World of WarCrack 


Probably better you dont play it


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 3, 2009)

HOnestly, if you have never played it dont give him adviice. Its a good game in moderation. some over do it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 3, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> HOnestly, if you have never played it dont give him adviice. Its a good game in moderation. some over do it.



I played it for two weeks before i got my 360 then i switched over to that


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 4, 2009)

I really enjoyed playing WoW but I just don't have the 20+ hours a week of free time in which to play it anymore. I've thought about starting again many times but the only way I could play is if I gave up music.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Mar 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Title correction: World of WarCrack
> 
> 
> Probably better you dont play it



I just started playing again after about 2 years away from it and my friend who gave me their extra copy of Burning Crusade said the same thing.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 4, 2009)

I watched my brother play it once. He's definitely addicted.

I sat there for like 30 minutes trying to grasp what the magic of the game was. At no point did it give me any desire to play, it looked pretty lame.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 4, 2009)

i dont like those games.


----------



## Sindwulf (Mar 4, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> Many over do it.


 
Fixed : P


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 4, 2009)

Do not play it.

I wasted 4 months of my life on that game...only to just make fun of it later.

I hopped onto Lord of the Rings Online, and haven't looked back. Freaking love that game.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 4, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Do not play it.
> 
> I wasted 4 months of my life on that game...only to just make fun of it later.
> 
> I hopped onto Lord of the Rings Online, and haven't looked back. Freaking love that game.



For my money LoTRO was a more enjoyable game in and of itself. The graphics, soundtrack and ties to the Tolkein mileu made it incredibly enjoyable but as soon as I hit 35 there ceased to be as many options for solo advancement and after numerous excursions into really, really crap Pugs I gave up on it - which isn't to say it doesn't have its flaws but I also found it to be an acquired taste.


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 4, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> For my money LoTRO was a more enjoyable game in and of itself. The graphics, soundtrack and ties to the Tolkein mileu made it incredibly enjoyable but as soon as I hit 35 there ceased to be as many options for solo advancement and after numerous excursions into really, really crap Pugs I gave up on it - which isn't to say it doesn't have its flaws but I also found it to be an acquired taste.



I hear you, I haven't been playing as much as I used to, I think I'm using it as a way to keep myself entertained until The Old Republic comes out. 


But yeah...PUGs suck in LotRO now. Know why? WoW players.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 5, 2009)

Be sure to watch the South Park episode 'Make Love not WarCraft'!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 5, 2009)

I use to make fun of people who played WOW constantly.Then my friend talked me into playing it,and i ended up playingit for 7 hours straight.that game is the goddamn devil.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 5, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> I use to make fun of people who played WOW constantly.Then my friend talked me into playing it,and i ended up playingit for 7 hours straight.that game is the goddamn devil.



Yeah I believe you, its probably as adictive as Secondlife 

Cool thing about secondlife is that you can create and sell (real money) your items, have some scripter work to add effects to your items and you can create animations also and use external 3d tools like Maya to import TGA files and build sculpted prims...


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Mar 5, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> you can create animations also and use external 3d tools like Maya to import TGA files and build sculpted prims...


 no clue what that even means.but ill take your word on it's greatness.......fuck yea!that's awesome!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had an on/off relationship with WoW since release. I made my main character a week after launch (early December 2004). Didn't get him level to 60 until a week before The Burning Crusade came out (January 2007). Didn't get him to 70 until a couple weeks before Wrath of the Lich King came out (late October 2008). However, WotLK is the most fun content Blizzard has ever released, so I'm already level 79 because levels 70-80 are just way more fun than all the others. I'll be 80 within a few days, I reckon.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 6, 2009)

I played in the WoW alpha test starting in December 2003. The level cap was 30 and it was a blast. The game used to be a lot harder.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 6, 2009)

Warlocks used to wear leather!!


----------



## Benjo230 (Mar 6, 2009)

My uncle got WoW, played the free trial and gave it to me, cause he thought it sucked...

Installed it, sat through the downloads/updates (20mb fibre optic broadband ftw... hopefully getting 50mb soon ) which didn't take too long if im honest.

Played my free trial, uninstalled it, cursed the time i wasted on it, and now its sitting on a shelf gathering dust 

Oblivion ftw


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 7, 2009)

Bah

The war client in Beta was 10 gig took me forever to download it on torrent (No frickin seeders)
Direct download was even slower (GG Mythic  )

I did a complete EQ2 download last summer that took overnight (game plus expansions)

I had a free BC cd and installed it - updates did take forever (I only played 2 days out of the 10 day trial - been there-done that)


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 12, 2009)

FPS Doug says steer clear from this game. Jeremy also said RPG is like for guys who wont like have any sex. This is a warning from the hilarious sitcom on the internet about gamers. 
Pure Pwnage - 'taking n00bs to school since 2004'


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 14, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> I use to make fun of people who played WOW constantly.Then my friend talked me into playing it,and i ended up playingit for 7 hours straight.that game is the goddamn devil.


same here, but I didn't give up on it  Hell I have only palyed it for 3 full months since I got it in 2007. didn't have the money at the time for the WoW Time cards


hufschmid said:


> Yeah I believe you, its probably as adictive as Secondlife
> 
> Cool thing about secondlife is that you can create and sell (real money) your items, have some scripter work to add effects to your items and you can create animations also and use external 3d tools like Maya to import TGA files and build sculpted prims...



yeah it is pretty addicting dude. how ever in WoW you can also build up a char/Toon and then sell it on ebay for like $300-$1000 the higher the money means its like teir 5 or some shit. has all RARE as fuck items too.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 14, 2009)

I only bought it because of South Park....

I gave it to a friend, lol i dont have time for that stuff, I tought I would put it in the computer and then get started after a simple download


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I only bought it because of South Park....
> 
> I gave it to a friend, lol i dont have time for that stuff, I tought I would put it in the computer and then get started after a simple download



yeah the First downlods are always a pain in the ass to get. but after you get that one done the "Updates" are less then a 10 minute download


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 14, 2009)

My mage 

The World of Warcraft Armory


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 14, 2009)

Zoltta said:


> My mage
> 
> The World of Warcraft Armory



yeah that would maybe get you a few hunderd bucks . my highest char is a Gnome warlock, at I think 28


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> yeah that would maybe get you a few hunderd bucks . my highest char is a Gnome warlock, at I think 28



Where?

I have 2 level 80's (Rogue in gear nearly as good as that, plus a Death Knight) and 3 level 70's (Hunter, Shaman, Warlock) + 10k gold on my account and that being the case I definately want to get rid of it!! Shit man, if I can get enough for a guitar out of it I'll be happy indeed!!

/gibber madly


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 14, 2009)

It depends on the time you sell your character, right now my character isnt worth shit because Ulduar is right around the corner and my gear is obsolete. If you were to sell an 80 with decent 10/25 man gear within a month after xpac came out you are talking big bucks. Then again ive seen characters sell for a few hundred and some sell for over 1k and both had similar gear. Just depends


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2009)

I've hit up a couple of sites for quotes and they just tend to hit you with utterly laughable amounts. Waiting until Ulduar is definately good advice but is there a retailer worth dealing with?


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 14, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Where?
> 
> I have 2 level 80's (Rogue in gear nearly as good as that, plus a Death Knight) and 3 level 70's (Hunter, Shaman, Warlock) + 10k gold on my account and that being the case I definately want to get rid of it!! Shit man, if I can get enough for a guitar out of it I'll be happy indeed!!
> 
> /gibber madly





ShadyDavey said:


> I've hit up a couple of sites for quotes and they just tend to hit you with utterly laughable amounts. Waiting until Ulduar is definately good advice but is there a retailer worth dealing with?



I saw a Warrior a few months back on Ebay for $1000. was like your char is but was level 70 becuz it was befor the WotLK


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2009)

Heh, just got a quote for $700 _for the whole account_. Bear in mind that even my 70's are full epics (one cleared SWP) and are going for 4-500 each. 

I guess I won't be selling just yet then!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 14, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Heh, just got a quote for $700 _for the whole account_. Bear in mind that even my 70's are full epics (one cleared SWP) and are going for 4-500 each.
> 
> I guess I won't be selling just yet then!!



$700 for like 6 or 7 chars? that is kind of low I think  I need to get my nternet setup at my house and get a wow card.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2009)

2 level 80's with max professions, epic flyers, one with good gear, one with average gear. 3 level 70's, 1 with epic flyers, 2 with normal, all maxed professions, all epic gear (one's in SWP gear as that was my main) as well as a level 62 Paladin in (lol) partial MC gear and so on. 

At current prices thats around $2k so they're clearly offering me 30&#37; of its worth. If they'd gone for $1k I'd have sold. Heck, I might even sell for $700 while I'm feeling rash - its not like I play anymore


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 14, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> 2 level 80's with max professions, epic flyers, one with good gear, one with average gear. 3 level 70's, 1 with epic flyers, 2 with normal, all maxed professions, all epic gear (one's in SWP gear as that was my main) as well as a level 62 Paladin in (lol) partial MC gear and so on.
> 
> At current prices thats around $2k so they're clearly offering me 30% of its worth. If they'd gone for $1k I'd have sold. Heck, I might even sell for $700 while I'm feeling rash - its not like I play anymore



I'm the owner of World Warcraft 

So I own everything.....



Just joking


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2009)

Heh, you don't own mah ass Patrick!!

*yet*


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I'm the owner of World Warcraft
> 
> So I own everything.....
> 
> ...



you cant be the owner of World Of Warcarft, if you gave it away before you downloaded it 

joking.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 14, 2009)

Actually, that _is _&#163;500 at today's exchange rate....

Hrrm.

Can you get a decent guitar for &#163;500? I think it might be possible....


----------



## twiztedchild (Mar 14, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Actually, that _is _£500 at today's exchange rate....
> 
> Hrrm.
> 
> Can you get a decent guitar for £500? I think it might be possible....



I think so. my H-207 is a decent guitar  but I'm not planing on selling it


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 16, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> 2 level 80's with max professions, epic flyers, one with good gear, one with average gear. 3 level 70's, 1 with epic flyers, 2 with normal, all maxed professions, all epic gear (one's in SWP gear as that was my main) as well as a level 62 Paladin in (lol) partial MC gear and so on.
> 
> At current prices thats around $2k so they're clearly offering me 30% of its worth. If they'd gone for $1k I'd have sold. Heck, I might even sell for $700 while I'm feeling rash - its not like I play anymore



i know this is wotlk days but Pre TBC, i sold a Horde Shaman with 8/9 T3 and best in slot gear for 2k and my friend sold pretty much same thing gear wise Warrior for 3k on dragonmarkee.com a few months before TBC came out. People are willing to pay tons for these characters


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 17, 2009)

Do not play this game, I wasted over a year playing it, and I wish I could get that year back.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2009)

Zoltta said:


> i know this is wotlk days but Pre TBC, i sold a Horde Shaman with 8/9 T3 and best in slot gear for 2k and my friend sold pretty much same thing gear wise Warrior for 3k on dragonmarkee.com a few months before TBC came out. People are willing to pay tons for these characters



Interesting - I'll see if they're more reasonable so thanks for the tip


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)

So I just received this mail......


Bonjour M. Hufschmid, 

Merci de l'interet que vous portez a World of Warcraft.

Nous nous permettons de vous contacter suite a votre probleme de telechargement de la mise a jour.

Lorsque votre ordinateur re&#231;oit des donnees, elles passent par un "port". 
Votre ordinateur dispose de nombreux ports qui permettent l'echange de donnees.

Le Blizzard Downloader utilise le protocole TCP sur le port 6112 et la plage TCP 6881 a 6999. 
World of Warcraft utilise le protocole TCP sur le port 3724.

Nous vous remercions de bien vouloir configurer votre Pare-feu en fonction de ces differents ports.





> Nous vous remercions de bien vouloir configurer votre Pare-feu en fonction de ces differents ports.



 according to World of Warcraft admin I must change the protocole of windows fire wall then it will download faster 

What from 10 hours to 8????


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2009)

STOP PLAYING WARCRAFT AND MAKE GUITARS* 

Mirror sites for the win when it comes to patches, honestly. 

















*Or buy my account ^^


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 17, 2009)

I never played that game, I just wrote to them to cancel the account and this is what i received lol


----------



## Groff (Mar 17, 2009)

You know what, it would probably be EASIER to BUY the two expansion, install them, and THEN install the patches (That way there will only be 3-4, and they don't take that long). That's what I did when I had to re-install it after I re-formatted my computer, I skipped the patches until the end, and it took maybe a half hour of downloading.


----------



## auxioluck (Mar 17, 2009)

FileShack - Download PC Video game patches, videos, betas and trailers for PC, PlayStation, Xbox 360 and Wii

I get all my patches from there, that may do you some good.

....Even though I don't think you should be playing it in the first place.


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 5, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> FileShack - Download PC Video game patches, videos, betas and trailers for PC, PlayStation, Xbox 360 and Wii
> 
> I get all my patches from there, that may do you some good.
> 
> ....Even though I don't think you should be playing it in the first place.



it wouldn't I know this thread is kind of old but a friend told me it took him 3 days to get the new patch with Cable internet


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 6, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> it wouldn't I know this thread is kind of old but a friend told me it took him 3 days to get the new patch with Cable internet



I cant believe that some people are willing to go true 3 days of downloading....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2009)

it was the same for me dude.

I enjoyed it while I played it, but I think some German dude reported me and got my account deleted, because they started swearing me so I swore back. not quite sure what he was expecting really.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 6, 2009)

Temporary bans are common - you must have done something insane if you got PermaBanned  




(I've got an account going cheap.....^^ )


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2009)

it might have been temporary I'm not sure. it said my account didn't exist so I assumed that I got permanently banned... pretty stupid though that this German guy started insulting me, so I insulted him back, and he got me banned?

I'm a pretty chilled out guy, I'm never rude unless provoked


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on the GM, the lunar cycle, and other mystical influences - not like its worth worrying about too much


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 6, 2009)

I just started playing a bit since my old account was eligible for a free 10-day trial of the new expansion.

My warlock (66) seems even more overpowered than before. I started a death knight for kicks and got it up to nearly 60 so far - it might be even more powerful than my warlock!

Did they just make the game a lot easier with WOTLK? (like, even more so than they've been doing since the alpha...)


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 6, 2009)

Warcrack
EVIL!!!!
never again!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 7, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I just started playing a bit since my old account was eligible for a free 10-day trial of the new expansion.
> 
> My warlock (66) seems even more overpowered than before. I started a death knight for kicks and got it up to nearly 60 so far - it might be even more powerful than my warlock!
> 
> Did they just make the game a lot easier with WOTLK? (like, even more so than they've been doing since the alpha...)



Yeah, characters are ridiculously OP'd now and since they dropped the XP needed per level I got my DK from 55 to 80 in just under 5 days /played time. Its easier to acquire gear than ever before and yet there seems to be less challenge in the content.

For example - the old Naxxramas (level 60) gave us hassle for quite a while but I have an associate in a top-ranked guild that cleared all content in 3 days when WoTLK hit. 

I should have called it quits back at 70 when we killed Kil'Jaeden to be 100% honest.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 7, 2009)

That's what I did. I miss my Warlock sometimes, but it's World of ScrubCraft now, and there'll never be another encounter like the Twin Emps or C'Thun again.

I came originally from FFXI, which was a brutally hard game - if you were skilled, you could do amazing shit though, like soloing Genbu (a lesser sky god) as a Red Mage - this is in a game where you can't solo a rabbit or a bee 10 levels lower than you unless you have your shit seriously together. It just took so much time that you couldn't simultaneously have a job and be any good at it.


----------



## windu (Apr 7, 2009)

i didnt bother to read the whole thread so ill say this. 

if your having problems downloading straight from bilz i know the problem. the blizzard downloader sucks. find the patches and updates from a off site. i cant remember what site i used when i was playing but it takes like 2 mins at the most for each patch. super quick. 

now


DONT PLAY WOW!!!! THAT GAME IS THE DEVIL!!!

i got the game first day it came out. played it for the next 3 and ahalf years religiously

it took over my life!. i played that game just about everyday for at least 3 hours. i had no life! i raised my warrior from 1 to 60 with all points in protection spec. once i hit 60 i hit the end game guilds. if i wasnt raiding i was pvping religiously as well. once i relized the errors of my ways and lvling with all points in prot. i switched to fury warrior and got the gear i needed and demolished any fury warrrior that stood in my way. on high lvl tier mages could beat me in DPS in end game raiding. i raiding on my human warrior and pvped on my undead mage fire spec. was in the top end game guilds in my server. after burning expansion came out i finaly manage to break free from that addiction. im so glad i did. 

dont get me wrong i had some badass times on that game. and made a few friends. but dammit that game took away from my guitar playing. in those 3 1/2 years i had allmost put guitar completly aside. i was on and off of my guitar.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 7, 2009)

Straight to the point 

100&#37; homemade motivational poster and proud of it!


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 7, 2009)

I downloaded the whole client and everything from scratch from Blizzard in ~4 hours this past Saturday.

But really, the time spent downloading is nothing compared to how much time you'll blow playing it so you've made the wise choice.


----------



## TheJMachine (May 6, 2009)

blizzard downloader is uselss, especially when a new patch has just arrived and its all congested.
try getting them off a friend or a mirror site.
wow is horribly addictive if you have spare time on your hands.
dont fall into the trap many of us have!


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 6, 2009)

My girlfriend talked me into starting a character in the game, so we've got little noob chars on Eredar alliance because she wants to be the "good guys". The only problem is that she wants to run around and do quests grouped all the time. My hunter can solo stuff a couple levels higher and she can't solo stuff a couple levels lower with her druid. I've just finished most of the quests around my level (16) and now all of the mobs are 19, which means big downtime since she doesn't really aid in combat. At all. So at 16 and 15 on alliance, where do you go? We're dark elves so we're in Auberdine and the logical progression is to the point where it's too hard until she L2Ps.


----------



## synrgy (May 6, 2009)

I have actually lost friends to this game. 

(I've never played it. I have some friends who started playing it and subsequently stopped doing EVERYTHING else....)


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 6, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> My girlfriend talked me into starting a character in the game, so we've got little noob chars on Eredar alliance because she wants to be the "good guys". The only problem is that she wants to run around and do quests grouped all the time. My hunter can solo stuff a couple levels higher and she can't solo stuff a couple levels lower with her druid. I've just finished most of the quests around my level (16) and now all of the mobs are 19, which means big downtime since she doesn't really aid in combat. At all. So at 16 and 15 on alliance, where do you go? We're dark elves so we're in Auberdine and the logical progression is to the point where it's too hard until she L2Ps.



Two links for you - one to get you to 30, and one after that to get you to 80

Alliance 1-60 Leveling Grinding Guide

Jame&#039;s Alliance Leveling Guide | World of Warcraft Pro

Don't be too hard on her, Hunters are widely known to be ridiculous for soloing quests (there's a couple of 5 man quests in Northrend that a mate of mine did solo as BM spec) so working out if she wants to be Feral, Resto or Balance will be a great help as you progress.



synrgy said:


> I have actually lost friends to this game.
> 
> (I've never played it. I have some friends who started playing it and subsequently stopped doing EVERYTHING else....)



I wish I had never played the game. I put so much effort in and now I'm left with nothing aside from an account I can't sell and some so-called friends who don't even bother responding to PM's because I don't play anymore.

Wankers.


----------



## Crometeef (May 14, 2009)

i've been playing the game for 3 years. i wouldn't quite go as far to say it takes over people's lives. anything can take over your life. i know people who build 3000 piece puzzles all day. i will say that my daily guitar practicing has decreased by about 200% though.


----------

